# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunujen turvallisuus

## Timppak

Onkohan raitiovaunujen turvallisuuskulttuurissa jotain mätää kun eilisen itsestään kaahailevan ratikan tapaisia onnettomuuksia pääsee tapahtumaan?

http://yle.fi/uutiset/aaveratikka_va...ryhman/7171290

Melkoisen outoa on, että onnettomuuden jälkeen HKL itse ryhtyy tutkimaan onnettomuuden syytä sen sijaan että tutkinnan suorittaisi puolueeton taho. Tällöin on helppo lakaista mahdolliset puutteet omassa turvallisuudessa maton alle. Etenkin kun ratikoiden turvallisuutta ei valvo kukaan, paitsi HKL itse nimellisesti. Minkäännäköistä kaluston katsastusta ei tehdä, HKL saa ajella ihan vapaasti minkäkuntoisella kalustolla haluavat. Mielestäni raitiovaunujen turvallisuuden valvonta tulisi pikimiten siirtää esim. Trafin valvottavaksi ettei eilisen kaltaisia onnettomuuksia ala sattumaan useammin. Nyt päästiin vain materiaalisilla kuluilla kun ei ollut matkustajia onneksi kyydissä. Muuten olisi jälki ollut perin rumaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Melkoisen outoa on, että onnettomuuden jälkeen HKL itse ryhtyy tutkimaan onnettomuuden syytä sen sijaan että tutkinnan suorittaisi puolueeton taho.


Mikäköhän olisi Suomessa se sellainen puolueeton taho, jolla olisi tietoa ja kokemusta raitiovaunuista?

Kalusto katsastetaan ja läpipääsylle on tietyt kriteerit - luonnollisesti. Katsastuksesta vastaa HKL, joka toimii siis viranomaisen roolissa, ja on muuten sama taho, joka katsastaa metrovaunut.

Korjatkaa, asiasta paremmin tietävät, jos olen väärässä, tai jos on jotain lisättävää.

----------


## MrArakawa

Tiedotteen mukaan myös poliisia pyydetään osallistumaan tutkintaryhmän toimintaan.

Ruoholahden suunnalla taitaa olla pahaa karmaa ilmassa, sillä kun raitiovaunu viimeksi karkasi kuljettajalta muutama vuosi sitten, tapahtui tämä niinikään Salmisaaressa linjalla 8.

----------


## Minä vain

Eikö Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen kuuluisi tutkia asia, kun kerran kyseessä on vakava raideliikenneonnettomuus? Vai onko niin että Helsingin kaupungin rataverkot eivät ole raideliikennettä valtion näkökulmasta?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Melkoisen outoa on, että onnettomuuden jälkeen HKL itse ryhtyy tutkimaan onnettomuuden syytä sen sijaan että tutkinnan suorittaisi puolueeton taho. Tällöin on helppo lakaista mahdolliset puutteet omassa turvallisuudessa maton alle. Etenkin kun ratikoiden turvallisuutta ei valvo kukaan, paitsi HKL itse nimellisesti. Minkäännäköistä kaluston katsastusta ei tehdä, HKL saa ajella ihan vapaasti minkäkuntoisella kalustolla haluavat. Mielestäni raitiovaunujen turvallisuuden valvonta tulisi pikimiten siirtää esim. Trafin valvottavaksi ettei eilisen kaltaisia onnettomuuksia ala sattumaan useammin. Nyt päästiin vain materiaalisilla kuluilla kun ei ollut matkustajia onneksi kyydissä. Muuten olisi jälki ollut perin rumaa.


No eipäs liioitella. Onhan HKL:llä itselläänkin oikeus selvittää omiksi tarpeikseen tapahtumien kulku. Se on jopa suorastaan suotavaa. Ulkopuolisenkin tarkastus on tietenkin tarpeen ja tässä tapauksessa sen tehnee poliisi, sillä tapauksessa on vähintäänkin syytä epäillä liikenteen törkeää vaarantamista. Onnettomuustutkimuskeskuskin voi ottaa asian tutkittavakseen, käsittääkseni oman harkintansa mukaan tässä tapauksessa, sillä suuronnettomuuden tai sen riskin kynnys ei kuitenkaan tainnut ylittyä.

Se on tietenkin totta, että kiskokaluston katsastuksiin yms. liittyviä kysymyksiä olisi varmaan syytä selkeyttää ja poistaa HKL:n kaksoisroolia liikennöitsijänä ja katsastajana. Mutta näitähän käsittääkseni juuri nyt pohdiskellaan, kun oikeusasiamies kehotti ministeriötä tähän.

----------


## ess

> Eikö Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen kuuluisi tutkia asia, kun kerran kyseessä on vakava raideliikenneonnettomuus? Vai onko niin että Helsingin kaupungin rataverkot eivät ole raideliikennettä valtion näkökulmasta?


Kyseessä oli kylläkin keskisuuri raideliikenneonnettomuus.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyseessä oli kylläkin keskisuuri raideliikenneonnettomuus.


Hätäkeskuslaitoksella/pelastustoimella ja onnettomuustutkintakeskuksella lienee kuitenkin eri määritelmät onnettomuuksien vakavuus-/suuruusluokille. Edellisellä siihen vaikuttaa tarvittavan pelastusmuodostelman suuruus, jälkimmäiseen inhimilliset ja materiaaliset vahingot tai niiden riskit.

----------


## iiko

Tällä hetkellä tutkitaan ja epäillään kuolleen miehen kytkimen ohittamista:

http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387801825864

Jos tällainen on oikeasti tapana nuorten kuskien keskuudessa, HKL:n turvallisuuskoulutuksessa on valtavia puutteita.

----------


## Samppa

> Tällä hetkellä tutkitaan ja epäillään kuolleen miehen kytkimen ohittamista:
> 
> http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387801825864
> 
> Jos tällainen on oikeasti tapana nuorten kuskien keskuudessa, HKL:n turvallisuuskoulutuksessa on valtavia puutteita.


Mielestäni koulutuksessa ei ole puutteita, jokainen kuljettaja tietää koulutuksen jälkeen tasan tarkkaan, miten pitää toimia ja miten ei saa toimia.
Kyse on yksittäisten kuljettajien harkitusta ohjeiden ja sääntöjen vastaisesta toiminnasta.

Näiden kuljettajien kannattaisi miettiä, haluavatko he matkustaa junassa tai lentokoneessa, jossa veturinkuljettaja tai koneen kapteeni tietoisesti ohittaa turvallisuusjärjestelmiä tai toimii muuten sääntöjen vastaisesti. Tuoreita esimerkkejä maailmalta löytyy molemmista kategorioista.

Vähän otsikosta sivuun, sama tilanne on kyseessä silloin, kun bussinkuljettaja kytkee pysäkkijarrun pois toiminnasta. Miten syyllisyyskysymykset sitten menevät, jos niissä tilanteissa tapahtuu onnettomuus?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni koulutuksessa ei ole puutteita, jokainen kuljettaja tietää koulutuksen jälkeen tasan tarkkaan, miten pitää toimia ja miten ei saa toimia.
> Kyse on yksittäisten kuljettajien harkitusta ohjeiden ja sääntöjen vastaisesta toiminnasta.


Korkeintaan tässä tulee mieleen, onko kuolleenmiehenkytkimen ohittaminen liian helppoa ja voisiko taikka pitäisikö sitä vaikeuttaa. Paitsi tahallisesti, voiko sen ohituksen tehdä vahingossa? Voiko esimerkiksi ohjaamoon huolimattomasti heitetty reppu osua niin, että kytkin tulkitsee kuljettajan olevan paikalla?

Onko Articeissa erilainen ja mahdollisesti vaikeammin ohitettavissa oleva systeemi kuin Varioissa?

Täytyy nyt vielä sanoa, että ainakaan minulla ei ole vielä mitään tietoa siitä, mitä tuolla Saukonpaadessa todellisuudessa on tapahtunut  kaikki kuolleenmiehenkytkimeen liittyvä on kai spekulaatiota tässä vaiheessa?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Korkeintaan tässä tulee mieleen, onko kuolleenmiehenkytkimen ohittaminen liian helppoa ja voisiko taikka pitäisikö sitä vaikeuttaa. Paitsi tahallisesti, voiko sen ohituksen tehdä vahingossa? Voiko esimerkiksi ohjaamoon huolimattomasti heitetty reppu osua niin, että kytkin tulkitsee kuljettajan olevan paikalla?


Toinen puoli on, onko kytkimen käyttö liian vaivalloista. Kun sitä kytkintä pitää käyttää koko ajan ja vielä useita kytkimiä, niin melko pienikin ominaisuus voi muuttua todella ärsyttäväksi ja tämä saa keksimään, kuinka kytkimen, varoäänen yms. saa kytkettyä pois. Ideaalisesti kytkintä pitäisi pystyä käyttämään ilman, että siihen tarvitsee kiinnittää lainkaan huomiota ja sen ohittamisen pitäisi olla hyvin työlästä. Näiden yhdistäminen vaan on joskus vaikeaa, sillä helpoin tapa tehdä ohittamisesta vaikeaa on tehdä kytkimen käyttämisestä monimutkaista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen puoli on, onko kytkimen käyttö liian vaivalloista. Kun sitä kytkintä pitää käyttää koko ajan ja vielä useita kytkimiä, niin melko pienikin ominaisuus voi muuttua todella ärsyttäväksi ja tämä saa keksimään, kuinka kytkimen, varoäänen yms. saa kytkettyä pois. Ideaalisesti kytkintä pitäisi pystyä käyttämään ilman, että siihen tarvitsee kiinnittää lainkaan huomiota ja sen ohittamisen pitäisi olla hyvin työlästä. Näiden yhdistäminen vaan on joskus vaikeaa, sillä helpoin tapa tehdä ohittamisesta vaikeaa on tehdä kytkimen käyttämisestä monimutkaista.


En tunne kikkoja ohittaa kuolleen miehen kytkimet, mutta ohjaamoa ja sen varusteita on suunniteltu sekä Variossa että Articissa yhdessä kuljettajien kanssa. Eli ettei tehdä sellaista, jonka käyttö on vaikeaa tai ikävää. Kuljettajan kannalta varsin vaivaton kuolleen miehen kytkin on ajokahva, josta on pidettävä kiinni. Se sujuu aika luonnollisesti. Vastaavan ratkaisun voi tehdä muuallekin, vaikka oikean käden tukikahvaan (ajokahvaa käytetään vasemmalla kädellä meidän raitiovaunuissamme). Yksi ratkaisu on ajoittain painettava jalkakytkin. Ajoittain siksi, että kuolleen miehen jalkahan voi jäädä kytkimen päälle, eli toiminnan pitää olla sellainen, että se onnistuu nimenomaan vain elossa ja hereillä olevalta kuljettajalta.

Tulee vaan tästä mieleeni autoissa yleistyvä vakionopeussäädin. Autoilulle tyypilliseen tapaan tämänkään varusteen kohdalla ei ole pohdittu turvallisuutta. Kaasupoljin on yhdenlainen kuolleen miehen kytkin, koska kaasupolkimen päällä on pidettävä jalkaa jännityksessä. Mutta jos kytkee vakionopeussäätimen päälle ja kuukahtaa, auto jatkaa kunnes ajaa päin toisia tai ulos tieltä. Raideliikenteessä jo vuosikymmeniä itsestään selvä asia ei autoilussa tule mieleenkään. Eikä vakionopeussäädin ole suinkaan uusi keksintö.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Yksi ratkaisu on ajoittain painettava jalkakytkin. Ajoittain siksi, että kuolleen miehen jalkahan voi jäädä kytkimen päälle, eli toiminnan pitää olla sellainen, että se onnistuu nimenomaan vain elossa ja hereillä olevalta kuljettajalta.


Rautateillä, ainakin kansainvälisesti, erotellaan nämä kaksi eri toimintoa toisistaan. "Dead man's switch" eli kotoisammin "kuolleen miehen kytkin" on siis kytkin, jonka virtapiirin katkeaminen aiheuttaa (mahdollisesti viivästetysti) jarrutuksen tai vastaavan. Eli pohjassa pidettävä poljin tai painike, ajokahvan kosketustunnistin tai vaikkapa moottorikelkan ranneremmi. Erikseen on "driver's vigilance device", eli vapaasti suomennettuna "valppaudenmittauslaite", jollainen on vaikkapa tietyin väliajoin painettava painike tai poljin, tai esimerkiksi ohjainlaitteiden liikuttaminen. Ennen muinoin kalustossa on usein ollut vain ensin mainittu kuolleen miehen kytkin, mutta nykyään usein modernimpi valppaudenmittauslaite, tai molemmat.

Suomalaisessa modernissa rautatiekalustossa nämä toiminnot on yhdistetty yhteen polkimeen, ja lisäksi vähintään yhteen painikkeeseen jalan lepuuttamiseksi. Mikäli poljinta tai painiketta ei pidetä alaspainettuna _tai_ poljinta tai painiketta on pidetty _liian pitkään_ alaspainettuna, käynnistyy sykli: varoitusvalo -> merkkiääni -> hätäjarrutus. Uusimmassa kalustossa lisäksi hallintalaitteiden liikuttaminen "kuittaa" aikalaskurin, eli vastaa polkimen käyttämistä ylhäällä.

Ehkä tällainen kävisi raitiotiellekin? Nyt raitiovaunukuljettajat varmastikin tuntevat halua tyrmätä ajatus tuoreeltaan, tuohan se ylimääräisen toiminnon raajoille suoritettavaksi. Mutta huoli pois, jalan liike muodostuu hyvin nopeasti automaatioksi, jota ei tarvitse ajatella lainkaan. (Vanha kasku kertoo, että veturinkuljettajan tunnistaa siitä, että hänen sänkynsä jalkapääty on oikean jalan kohdalta kulunut...)

----------


## iiko

> Mielestäni koulutuksessa ei ole puutteita, jokainen kuljettaja tietää koulutuksen jälkeen tasan tarkkaan, miten pitää toimia ja miten ei saa toimia.
> Kyse on yksittäisten kuljettajien harkitusta ohjeiden ja sääntöjen vastaisesta toiminnasta.


Jos ongelma on tiedossa, siihen tulisi myös esimiesten puuttua. Mikään huomautus ei minusta riitä, vaan turvallisuuslaitteiden poiskytkemisestä pitää tulla vähintään kirjallinen varoitus taikka sitten suoraan potkut. Kannattaa myös muistaa esimiehen vastuu tällaisissa tilanteissa: väärään toimintaan on puututtava, jos sitä havaitaan. Jos ei, niin homma eskaloituu ennemmin taikka myöhemmin, niinkuin tässä nyt kävi. Onneksi kukaan ei jäänyt alle.

Mutta niinkuin tässä keskustelussa on jo tullut ilmi, niin kummallista jos kytkin on toteutettu siten, että sen voi kiilata paikoilleen eikä se reagoi siihen.

----------


## NS

> Mikäli poljinta tai painiketta ei pidetä alaspainettuna _tai_ poljinta tai painiketta on pidetty _liian pitkään_ alaspainettuna, käynnistyy sykli: varoitusvalo -> merkkiääni -> hätäjarrutus.


Tästä tuli mieleen muisto Varioiden alkutaipaleelta, kun ne olivat vielä yleisiä linjalla 4 - ehkä kymmenisen vuotta sitten. Eräs kuljettaja, joka havaintojeni mukaan vieläkin toimii kuljettajana, tapasi pitää ajaessaan päässään kuulosuojaimia ilmeisesti siksi, että Varion piippaava merkkiääni (varoitusääni?) oli niin voimakas. Oletan piippauksen liittyneen kuolleen miehen kytkimeen. Kyseisen kuskin ajaessa varoitusääni kuului huomattavan paljon useammin ja pitempään kuin muiden kuljettajien kyydissä. Olisiko omintakeinen ajotapa voinut olla syynä tähän? Mikä on se piippaava merkkiääni Varioissa, joka ei liity vaihteen kääntämiseen?

Edit: Tai ehkä kuljettaja kuuntelikin musiikkia suljetuilla kuulokkeilla, eikä siksi kuullut tai välittänyt piippauksesta.

----------


## vristo

> Korkeintaan tässä tulee mieleen, onko kuolleenmiehenkytkimen ohittaminen liian helppoa ja voisiko taikka pitäisikö sitä vaikeuttaa. Paitsi tahallisesti, voiko sen ohituksen tehdä vahingossa? Voiko esimerkiksi ohjaamoon huolimattomasti heitetty reppu osua niin, että kytkin tulkitsee kuljettajan olevan paikalla?


Osuitkin aika oikeaan teoriassasi:

Metro.fi - ""Haamuratikan" mysteeri ratkesi  kuljettaja teki kolme virhettä"

http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387801883318

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No nyt uutisoitiin, että kuljettaja oli heittänyt laukkunsa ohjaamoon tauolle lähtiessään ja tämän oli kytkin jotenkin tulkinnut niin, että kuljettaja olisi kyydissä. (Ilmeisesti siellä on sitten jalkatilassa jokin poljin?) Ulos menneessän kuljettaja oli myös vahingossa tönäissyt ajokahvaa ja jättänyt virta-avaimen paikalleen. Ja oven sulkeuduttua vaunu oli sitten lähtenyt liikkeelle.

Eli syy onkin päinvastainen kun arveltiin: ajonestojärjestelmät ovat mieluumminkin liian hyviä, niin hyviä, että kuljettajat eivät aina välitä itse sulkea virtaa, laittaa jarrua päälle yms. Eli luotetaan liikaa tekniikkaan, eikä oteta enää itse vastuuta turvallisuudesta. Eli suo siellä, vetelä täällä. Turvallisuustekniikka ja -johtaminen, kaikkea muuta kuin helppo ala!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No nyt uutisoitiin, että kuljettaja oli heittänyt laukkunsa ohjaamoon tauolle lähtiessään ja tämän oli kytkin jotenkin tulkinnut niin, että kuljettaja olisi kyydissä. (Ilmeisesti siellä on sitten jalkatilassa jokin poljin?) Ulos menneessän kuljettaja oli myös vahingossa tönäissyt ajokahvaa ja jättänyt virta-avaimen paikalleen. Ja oven sulkeuduttua vaunu oli sitten lähtenyt liikkeelle.
> 
> Eli syy onkin päinvastainen kun arveltiin: ajonestojärjestelmät ovat mieluumminkin liian hyviä, niin hyviä, että kuljettajat eivät aina välitä itse sulkea virtaa, laittaa jarrua päälle yms. Eli luotetaan liikaa tekniikkaan, eikä oteta enää itse vastuuta turvallisuudesta. Eli suo siellä, vetelä täällä. Turvallisuustekniikka ja -johtaminen, kaikkea muuta kuin helppo ala!


Aika nolo juttu kuskin kannalta kaiken kaikkiaan, mutta tapahtuu muillakin laitteilla mopoista lähtien kaikenlaista. Onnea tässä oli kuitenkin se että henkilövahingoilta vältytttiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Voi vain kuvitella epäonnisen kuljettajan fiilistä, kun näkee työkalunsa lähtevän omia aikojaan ja tietää, ettei tästä seuraa mitään hyvää...

----------


## juhanahi

Kun tätä laukku + huitaisu -juttua lukee, niin osaa ehkä enemmän ymmärtää metrojunien turvalaiteratkaisuita: sifa-poljin kun vaatii pitämisen keskiasennossa, jotta liikkuminen onnistuu; pohjaan painuneena tai ylös nousseena jarrut pysyvät kiinni (tai jarrutus alkaa parissa sekunnissa). On hyvin epätodennäköistä, että laukun edes aseteltuna saisi jäämään polkimen päälle siten, että jarrut vapautuisivat. Ja sekin vaatii vielä samanaikaisen suunnan; ja suuntalukon henkilökohtaisen avaimen pois ottaminen ohjaamosta poistuttaessa on kyllä niin ML:llä niin vahva käytäntö ja rutiini, että eipä sekään paikoilleen jää. Kolmanneksi, ajokahvan huitaisu vetopuolelle ei sekään riitä, vaan vedon ottaminen vaatii samanaikaisesti kahvan nupin painamista (M200:ssa ajokahva puolestaan palautuu keskiasentoon). M200:ssa on vielä lisäksi tiettyjä logiikoita sille, missä järjestyksessä mikäkin näistä tapahtuu. 

Eikä kyllä voi sanoa, että nuo mitenkään kuljettajaa liiaksi kahlitsevilta tuntuisivat: niihin tottuu hyvin nopeasti, kuten tlajunen omasta vinkkelistäänkin jo kirjoitteli. Jalka-sifan käytölle ei kyllä ajatusta tarvitse uhrata, ja siihenkin on alusta saakka tottunut, että kiihdytys nyt vaan vaatii jatkuvaa käden oloa ajokahvalla. Suuntalukon nollallelaitto on selkärankatoiminto penkiltä noustaessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Osuitkin aika oikeaan teoriassasi:


Näin kävi, tosin ihan pelkkä reppu ei saa tuota onneksi aikaan, vaan aika monta asiaa tuossa on näemmä mennyt vikaan ennen kuin vaunu pääsi itsekseen liikkeelle.

Edelleen kiinnostaisi se, millainen tai millaiset kuolleenmiehenkytkimet Articeissa on.

----------


## tsvk

HKL:n uutistekstin mukaan raitiovaunu karkasi päätepysäkiltä n. klo. 18:08:30 ja suistui kiskoilta n. klo. 18:09:20, eli noin 50 sekuntia myöhemmin. Lisäksi siellä lukee että kuljettaja soitti puhelimellaan liikenteenohjaukseen joka kytki ilmajohtimien virrat pois, mutta vasta 30 sekuntia suistumisen jälkeen. Eli ajat yhteenlaskuettuna virrat saatiin kytkettyä pois 1 m 20 s vaunun liikkeellelähdön jälkeen.

En tunne liikenteeonohjauksen olosuhteita ja HKL:n käytäntöjä, mutta minusta vaikuttaa siltä että ilmeisesti kuljettaja viivytteli siis soittamisen kanssa sillä luulisi että jos tekisi soiton heti vaunun karattua ja liikenteenohjauksessa olisi valmiudet kytkeä sähköt heti pois, olisi sähköt ehditty kytkeä pois ennen suistuimista tuon 50 s aikana, ja suistumiselta oltaisiin mahdollisesti vältytty kun vaunu ei olisi ehtinyt esim. Crusellin sillan nyppylän yli.

----------


## 339-DF

> En tunne liikenteeonohjauksen olosuhteita ja HKL:n käytäntöjä, mutta minusta vaikuttaa siltä että ilmeisesti kuljettaja viivytteli siis soittamisen kanssa sillä luulisi että jos tekisi soiton heti vaunun karattua ja liikenteenohjauksessa olisi valmiudet kytkeä sähköt heti pois, olisi sähköt ehditty kytkeä pois ennen suistuimista tuon 50 s aikana, ja suistumiselta oltaisiin mahdollisesti vältytty kun vaunu ei olisi ehtinyt esim. Crusellin sillan nyppylän yli.


Viivytteli? 1 min ja 20 s aikana? En ollut paikalla, mutta jos ajatellaan, että kuljettaja on ollut aivan vaunun vierellä ja heti nähnyt, mitä tapahtuu sekä heti tarttunut puhelimeen (joka onneksi oli mukana eikä vaunussa laukussa), niin pelkästään numeron etsimiseen puhelimen muistista, yhdistymiseen ja vastaamiseen kuluu kymmeniä sekunteja. LOK vastaa tietysti puhelimeen, mutta radiopuhelimellahan sinne kiireellisimmät yhteydenotot yleensä tehdään (mikä tässä tapauksessa ei ollut mahdollista). Ja kun LOK saa puhelun, jossa kaikkein lyhyimmillään sanotaan, että äkkiä virta pois Saukonpaadesta, niin tuskinpa siinä ihan sekunnissa ruvetaan toimimaan  sen verran erikoinen pyyntö ja erikoisella tavalla ilmoitettu. Kyllä tässä minusta on toimittu hämmästyttävän nopeasti, sekä kuljettajan että LOK:n toimesta.

----------


## NS

> Kyllä tässä minusta on toimittu hämmästyttävän nopeasti, sekä kuljettajan että LOK:n toimesta.


Ihan samaa ajattelin. Suorastaan epäuskottavan nopeasti. Itselläni olisivat varmaan tuossa tilanteessa näpit tärisseet niin, etten olisi kyennyt hallitsemaan kosketusnäytöllistä puhelinta lainkaan. Nyt kun tiedämme miten "hyvin" tilanteessa loppujen lopuksi kävi, on mielenkiintoista ajatella, mitä olisi voinut tapahtua, mikäli sähköt olisi ehditty katkaista jo ennen vaunun suistumista. Pahimmassa tapauksessa vaunun kulku olisi hidastunut vain sen verran, ettei se olisikaan suistunut mutkassa, vaan jatkanut seuraavankin mutkan kautta Itämerenkadulle saakka, jolloin jälki olisi voinut olla pahempaa. Tosin kaksi lähes 90 asteen mutkaa hidastanee melkoisesti rullaavaa vaunua - loivassa alamäessäkin.

----------


## tkp

> En tunne liikenteeonohjauksen olosuhteita ja HKL:n käytäntöjä, mutta minusta vaikuttaa siltä että ilmeisesti kuljettaja viivytteli siis soittamisen kanssa sillä luulisi että jos tekisi soiton heti vaunun karattua ja liikenteenohjauksessa olisi valmiudet kytkeä sähköt heti pois, olisi sähköt ehditty kytkeä pois ennen suistuimista tuon 50 s aikana, ja suistumiselta oltaisiin mahdollisesti vältytty kun vaunu ei olisi ehtinyt esim. Crusellin sillan nyppylän yli.


En tiedä minkälainen puhelin sinulla on, mutta omassa "älypuhelimessa" menee jo puoli minuuttia siihen että saa yhteystiedot esille ja painettua vihreää luuria. Uutisessa ei myöskään mainittu onko LOK heti vastannut puheluun vai onko siellä esim. ensiksi haettu kännykkää takin taskusta ja etsitty kädessä olleelle kahvikupille vapaata tilaa työpöydältä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos laukku oli jäänyt kuolleen miehen kytkimen päälle, niin eikö vaunun olisi pitänyt pysähtyä itsekseen n 30 sekunnin ajon jälkeen? Olettaen että kuolleen miehen kytkintä pitää polkea aina tietyin välein, vai kuinka se toimii?

t. Rainer

----------


## Timppak

> Jos laukku oli jäänyt kuolleen miehen kytkimen päälle, niin eikö vaunun olisi pitänyt pysähtyä itsekseen n 30 sekunnin ajon jälkeen? Olettaen että kuolleen miehen kytkintä pitää polkea aina tietyin välein, vai kuinka se toimii?
> 
> t. Rainer


Ilmeisesti raitioteillä ollaan vielä 60-luvulla turvallisuusajattelussa ja riittää että poljin on painettuna alas, jolloin poljin ei mikään varsinainen kuolleenmiehenkytkin edes ole. Metroissa ja junissa turvallisuusajattelu on sentään nykypäivän vaatimusten tasolla tältä osin.

Trafin olisi kyllä syytä ottaa raitioliikenteen ja kaluston turvallisuus tarkasteltavaksi, että saadaan raitioliikennekin turvallisuuden osalta tälle vuosituhannelle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ilmeisesti raitioteillä ollaan vielä 60-luvulla turvallisuusajattelussa ja riittää että poljin on painettuna alas, jolloin poljin ei mikään varsinainen kuolleenmiehenkytkin edes ole.


Tai tarkemmin, se nimenomaan on kuolleen miehen kytkin, mutta ei mitään muuta. Ks. postaukseni edelliseltä sivulta koskien termejä.  :Smile:

----------


## Ketorin

> Tai tarkemmin, se nimenomaan on kuolleen miehen kytkin, mutta ei mitään muuta. Ks. postaukseni edelliseltä sivulta koskien termejä.


Tästä on tämä kulunut vitsikin, että pitää kuollessaan muistaa nostaa jalka pois kytkimeltä.

----------


## risukasa

> Nyt raitiovaunukuljettajat varmastikin tuntevat halua tyrmätä ajatus tuoreeltaan, tuohan se ylimääräisen toiminnon raajoille suoritettavaksi.


Olennaisin ongelma on se, että raitiovaunussa on jalalla ohjattavia hallintalaitteita: Kiskojarru ja hiekoitus.




> Tästä tuli mieleen muisto Varioiden alkutaipaleelta, kun ne olivat vielä yleisiä linjalla 4 - ehkä kymmenisen vuotta sitten. Eräs kuljettaja, joka havaintojeni mukaan vieläkin toimii kuljettajana, tapasi pitää ajaessaan päässään kuulosuojaimia ilmeisesti siksi, että Varion piippaava merkkiääni (varoitusääni?) oli niin voimakas. Oletan piippauksen liittyneen kuolleen miehen kytkimeen. Kyseisen kuskin ajaessa varoitusääni kuului huomattavan paljon useammin ja pitempään kuin muiden kuljettajien kyydissä. Olisiko omintakeinen ajotapa voinut olla syynä tähän? Mikä on se piippaava merkkiääni Varioissa, joka ei liity vaihteen kääntämiseen?
> 
> Edit: Tai ehkä kuljettaja kuuntelikin musiikkia suljetuilla kuulokkeilla, eikä siksi kuullut tai välittänyt piippauksesta.


Häiritsevin on kyllä etuoven varoitusääni.




> Ihan samaa ajattelin. Suorastaan epäuskottavan nopeasti. Itselläni olisivat varmaan tuossa tilanteessa näpit tärisseet niin, etten olisi kyennyt hallitsemaan kosketusnäytöllistä puhelinta lainkaan. Nyt kun tiedämme miten "hyvin" tilanteessa loppujen lopuksi kävi, on mielenkiintoista ajatella, mitä olisi voinut tapahtua, mikäli sähköt olisi ehditty katkaista jo ennen vaunun suistumista. Pahimmassa tapauksessa vaunun kulku olisi hidastunut vain sen verran, ettei se olisikaan suistunut mutkassa, vaan jatkanut seuraavankin mutkan kautta Itämerenkadulle saakka, jolloin jälki olisi voinut olla pahempaa. Tosin kaksi lähes 90 asteen mutkaa hidastanee melkoisesti rullaavaa vaunua - loivassa alamäessäkin.


Variotram kytkee seisontajarrut ja pysähtyy linjajännitteen kadotessa.

Mielenkiintoisempi tapaus olisi ollut nivelvaunun karkaaminen. Ajolangassa on nimittäin pomppu välillä Saukonpaasi-Crusellinsilta, ja voisi nipin napin olla mahdollista että vaunu rullaisi virtakatkoksen jälkeen yli sillan ja aika pitkälle Itämerenkatua. Virran katkettua nivelvaunua ei ota uudestaan ajovirtaa ennen kuin ajokytkin on käynyt nollalla. Todennäköisempänä kuitenkin pitäisin sitä että nivelvaunu ei olisi päässyt sillan yli, vaan valunut takaisin lähtöpysäkille, mahdollisesti suistuen laiturinjälkeisessä myötävaihteessa. Eli oikeastaan olisi voinut olla paljonkin Variota turvallisempi tuossa tilanteessa.

----------


## vristo

Hesarissa tänään:

Poliisi: Ruoholahden haamuratikkakuski toimi ohjeiden mukaisesti http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a139925660...2bec829ce5c48d

----------


## tkp

> Hesarissa tänään:
> 
> Poliisi: Ruoholahden haamuratikkakuski toimi ohjeiden mukaisesti http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a139925660...2bec829ce5c48d


Ja HKL ehti jo tuomita kuljettajan...

----------


## vristo

> Ja HKL ehti jo tuomita kuljettajan...


Tyypillistä "käsienpesua".

----------


## Kani

Pitääkö tämä uutinen nyt tulkita siis niin, että poistuttaessa vaunusta on ohjeistettu pitämään reppua turvapolkimen päällä ja jättämään veto päälle, jotta vaunu lähtee yksin liikkeelle ovien sulkeutuessa? Vaiko niin, ettei tällaisia toimintoja tapahtunutkaan?

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitääkö tämä uutinen nyt tulkita siis niin, että poistuttaessa vaunusta on ohjeistettu pitämään reppua turvapolkimen päällä ja jättämään veto päälle, jotta vaunu lähtee yksin liikkeelle ovien sulkeutuessa? Vaiko niin, ettei tällaisia toimintoja tapahtunutkaan?


Vaiko niin, että ei ole ohjeistettu, että niin ei saa tehdä? Tietämättä asiasta mitään enempää antaa HS mun mielestä sellaisen kuvan, että ko. asioista ei ole ollut (riittävää) ohjeistusta ainakaan poliisin mielestä.

----------


## tkp

> Pitääkö tämä uutinen nyt tulkita siis niin, että poistuttaessa vaunusta on ohjeistettu pitämään reppua turvapolkimen päällä ja jättämään veto päälle, jotta vaunu lähtee yksin liikkeelle ovien sulkeutuessa? Vaiko niin, ettei tällaisia toimintoja tapahtunutkaan?


Vai voiko tulkinta olla että koulutuksessa (eikä aikaisemmin linjalla) ei ole tullut eteen tälläistä tilannetta joten eipä tälläistä ole osattu ohjeistaa. Nyt jälkikäteen on huomattu että katos perk*ele, sehän lähtee ilman kuljettajaa liikkeelle...

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vai voiko tulkinta olla että koulutuksessa (eikä aikaisemmin linjalla) ei ole tullut eteen tälläistä tilannetta joten eipä tälläistä ole osattu ohjeistaa. Nyt jälkikäteen on huomattu että katos perk*ele, sehän lähtee ilman kuljettajaa liikkeelle...


Minusta yksi oleellinen kysymys on, että onko kuljettajien toimintaohjeistuksessa yksiselitteistä mainintaa siitä, että ilman virta-avainta tai suuntakahvaa vaunun ohjaamosta tai vaunusta ei saa poistua. Jos (ja kuulemani mukaan kun) näin ei ole ollut, niin silloinhan kuljettaja ei tältä osin ole toiminut ohjeiden vastaisesti. Se että jos asia on vain koulutuksessa suullisesti mainittu, niin tekee asiasta ongelmallisemman.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tämä on puhdasta spekulaatiota. Mutta voisiko olla mahdollista, että ohjeista & koulutuksesta voi saada sellaisen käsityksen, että kuolleen miehen kytkin, oven aukipito ja virtakytkin ovat vaihtoehtoisia tapoja varmistaa vaunun pysyminen paikallaan?

Jos näin on, niin sitten turvallisuuskulttuurissa tai koulutuksessa on tosiaan jotain pielessä. Sillä siinä tapauksessa kuljettajat eivät hahmota turvalaitteiden ja ohjauslaitteiden eroja. Turvalaite ei ole vaihtoehtoinen ohjauslaite, vaan vaunua tulee ajaa ikään kuin turvalaitteita ei olisi olemassa. Turvalaitteet ovat sitä varten, jos jokin menee pieleen, kuten vaikka kuski unohtaa kääntää virtakytkimen seis -asentoon.

Koulutuksessa tähän kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota. Siis ei tule pelkästään antaa yksinkertaisia toimintaohjeita, kuten virta-avain otetaan aina mukaan vaunusta poistuttaessa, vaan lisäksi tulee avata taustalla olevaa periaatetta. Eli tehdä selväksi ero turvalaitteiden ja ohjainlaitteiden välillä ja että mikä vimpain ohjaamossa kuuluu mihinkin kategoriaan. Silloin itse ohjeet ovat luonnollisia seurauksia periaatteesta ja ne on helpompi aloittelevankin kuljettajan muistaa. Siitä minulla ei ole tietoa, miten HKL kuljettajia kouluttaa. Sekin on mahdollista, että vaunun ohjausjärjestelmät on toteutettu huonosti, eikä ne jakaannu selkeästi turvalaitteisiin ja ohjauslaitteisiin.

----------

